# Should Indsutries be able to be "exempt" from



## Ugly Kid Joe (Jan 12, 2007)

I read this article http://www.memagazine.org/backissues/membe.../tolicense.html

yeah I got it from the "other site"

but why should large industries like Aerospace not have to have a PE? I am sure the folks at NASA are smarter than me. but why should they get a pass? I dont want a booster rocket to land in my backyard..

Why should some state DOT's be exempt from having an employee stamp a set of plans? In my state if a consultant does a set of plans for the state DOT, they have to stamp them, but in the same state, if the DOT does the plans internally they do not stamp them.

Does that make any sense??


----------



## cement (Jan 16, 2007)

geez, that cheezy tounge kissing women thing is one of the first avs working. is something wrong with me that I don't enjoy that?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2007)

on the avatar at least


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 16, 2007)

cement said:


> geez, that cheezy tounge kissing women thing is one of the first avs working. is something wrong with me that I don't enjoy that?




Absolutely, you've got issues if you don't like that avatar.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2007)

Re-posting from the old board - I think this is an interesting topic (not the avatar - which is cool - but the topic itself)

I think it's just the complexity and huge variety of engineering work once you get away from the building and public works arena. When I worked in the oifield as a well logger for Schlumberger, for example, our company put us on a very controlled training and internal certification program. It was 3 years minimum, maybe 4 months in a company-run school, three 8-hour exams (combo written and oral presenation-style), and a research project - all focused on our specific line of work and services. PE licensure wasn't even on the radar - it was considered completely meaningless, because it didn't apply to the job. We were the true experts at our work - it was simply not possible for anyone outside the company (e.g. NCEES) to come anywhere close to what we knew, so how could they certify us?

I'd imagine it's similar in any number of industries.

But that doesn't mean I think licensure is useless in industry - I just think that a better model needs to be developed.


----------



## grover (Jan 18, 2007)

Were some posts to the old board lost? I swear I replied to this thread already...

I work for the DoD as an EE, and we are largely exempt from licensing, and also inspections. If we're doing work on federal property, there is no jurisdiction in the world that's going to walk onto our site and dictate engineering practice. There are certain governmental agencies that require senior engineers get PEs (NAVFAC for instance) but the government as a whole doesn't subject its employees to state licensure. Of course, the government is the customer and the client and accepts all liability, so that has a lot to do with it, too.

Makes it easy for me as I have work in dozens of states and countries and it would be impossible to do my job if I had to learn the local laws and jump through hoops for a license everywhere I did work.


----------

